# Recliners in Australia



## raZorTT

Hi,

Can anyone point me towards some good value HT recliners that can be purchased in Australia?

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## raZorTT

Nobody?


----------



## Prof.

Simon..It depends on which State you're in..
Most Furniture stores these days, carry a range of recliners ranging from relatively cheap to rediculously expensive..
Some also have chairs specifically for HT..
Any of the larger discount stores should be able to show you a range..

I bought these from LeCornu in Adelaide..for less than $400.00 each


----------



## raZorTT

OK thanks 

I've seen a few in Harvey Norman etc. But was hoping there was perhaps a website/brand that I hadn't come across.

I'll continue to keep my eye out

Thanks Prof.

Simon


----------



## raZorTT

I stumbled across this website the other day and thought I would post incase others had a similar question.

http://www.integralfurniture.com.au/

It looks like they don't sell direct to the public, but you should be able to get them through HarveyNorman, Domayne etc. Not sure on prices.

They have a configuration page where you can basically get any sort of combination you like.

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## raZorTT

Thanks for the link 

Unfortunately with the poor exchange rate and large shipping cost to Australia I will have to keep an eye closer to home.

They certainly make beautiful furniture though!

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## chrapladm

which chairs did you end up buying?

I saw those chairs at Harvey Norman that you posted a link for and they were going for about 750 a chair. They usually sell them in groups but at the time they were going for 4 chairs @ $3000. I imagine you could talk them down to 2500 but who knows.


----------



## raZorTT

Hey Papi,

I haven't settled on anything at the moment :scratch:

The stuff I have seen in and around Canberra isn't really what I am looking for, certainly not for the price they were asking.

I'll let you know though if I find something worthwhile :T

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## chrapladm

I dont know what your budget is but I found a company here in Australia that I will probably buy from when I am ready.

They have cinema chairs and after chatting with the guy to figure out prices and dimensions he seemed pretty reasonable.

I was thinking of just using 3 recliners and 4 cinema style chairs for my HT. 


















BUT that being said the chairs I mentioned wont be cheaper the Prof's he found.

The recliner cost $795 for manual and $895 for the electric version. The cinema style chairs cost is $345 and $445 for the leather version.


----------



## raZorTT

Is that the guy from up in Queensland??

He's my fallback  I'd be pretty happy with two rows of VIP chairs I think 

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## chrapladm

Oh sorry I felt like an idiot, I thought I added the link.

http://www.suncoastcinemaseats.com.au/

And yes he was out of Queensland


----------



## raZorTT

Yep that's the one


----------



## spearmint

Hey Simon,

I use the Integral Furniture chairs, and although quite expensive, they are very comfortable. If they are the style of chair you're after give then a call for resellers in your area.

Good luck


----------



## raZorTT

Thanks Minty,

I called them a while back and they didn't really have anyone in or around the Canberra region. I think i'll have to go to Sydney to check them out. Which model do you have?

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## spearmint

raZorTT said:


> Thanks Minty,
> 
> I called them a while back and they didn't really have anyone in or around the Canberra region. I think i'll have to go to Sydney to check them out. Which model do you have?
> 
> Cheers,
> Simon


Off hand I think they're the Oscar range, mine are around 5years old now.


----------



## raZorTT

Thanks Minty

They look great!

Is that a little bass trap in the corner of the room?

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## spearmint

raZorTT said:


> Thanks Minty
> 
> They look great!
> 
> Is that a little bass trap in the corner of the room?
> 
> Cheers,
> Simon


Thanks, yes some foam treatments which do help a little.










I also have them at the first reflection point, plus using both the Audyssey Sound EQ and SVS EQ I feel I have most of the room issues under reasonable control.

I realise there are better solutions around, but so far I'm more than happy with the results.


----------



## Lance505

raZorTT said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone point me towards some good value HT recliners that can be purchased in Australia?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Simon


You might want to check out siekaup/ if you like hip furniture.


----------



## furnitureluver

Hi there guys,
I was just reading the forum and i have read what Lance505 said about Siekaup. I have, recently, got some German furniture at their store at Crows Nest, I was impressed at the furniture the moment i stepped inside. They also have reclining chairs and sofa, I just thought that maybe you should check it out.
furnitureluver


----------

